# Carpet python scam? Help!



## Emillie83 (Jul 8, 2021)

I’m super confused as to what I’m supposed to do now, so looking for absolutely any help on here. I replied to an add on preloved for an axanthic carpet python. The guy seemed really nice and sent me photos of the snake and I’d found his Instagram and Facebook pages for the snakes, so it all seemed really legit. I sent over full payment for the snake and the courier (as he’s in Birmingham and I don’t drive) on the 7th May. He said he had booked with reptile courier Uk. He was replying to me giving me updates and said that the may run that was supposed to start on the 14th had been cancelled and so he would be put on the next months run. Now I’ve not heard anything from anyone. I’ve messaged the courier who’ve read my message and won’t reply so they can’t help me. I’ve messaged him on every social media I could find and he is now ignoring me. Not sure what to do now. Can anyone help me? His deleted Instagram is Morelia_Matrix And the Facebook page is still up.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

How did you pay?


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

How long have they not been in contact with you. With that in mind have you reported the advert? Preloved have that as an option and I believe Facebook do as well as I don't believe people are allowed to advertise reptiles for sale on there.


----------



## Emillie83 (Jul 8, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> How did you pay?


I paid through bank transfer. His name on his bank details matched the name attached to his socials too which is why I thought it would be a super elaborate scam? Maybe I’m being too optimistic.


----------



## Emillie83 (Jul 8, 2021)

M1chelle said:


> How long have they not been in contact with you. With that in mind have you reported the advert? Preloved have that as an option and I believe Facebook do as well as I don't believe people are allowed to advertise reptiles for sale on there.


It’s been about 5 weeks since I last heard from him. The preloved advert has been taken down now but was up for a good few weeks after I sent him the money which concerns me that maybe he’s taken other peoples money too.


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

What contact details do you have for this person? I don't want the info, just what do you have... Phone, email?


----------



## Emillie83 (Jul 8, 2021)

M1chelle said:


> What contact details do you have for this person? I don't want the info, just what do you have... Phone, email?


I’ve got his snake Facebook, personal Facebook, personal insta (because he deleted his snake insta) and an email. Not got a phone number unfortunately


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

What about sending a post for everyone to see? Nothing bad, incase there is a legitimate reason that they haven't responded but something enough to get the persons attention. You can usually tell if they are legit by the regular posts and what they post. Maybe send a message regularly. Try contacting the courier again starting you've booked your reptile for courier through (name) but haven't heard whether it would be this months run. They wouldn't tell you exactly dates but at least that might confirm something. Have you reached the courier? I have to say I've never heard of reptile courier UK. I know you've messaged but what about phoning?


----------



## Emillie83 (Jul 8, 2021)

M1chelle said:


> What about sending a post for everyone to see? Nothing bad, incase there is a legitimate reason that they haven't responded but something enough to get the persons attention. You can usually tell if they are legit by the regular posts and what they post. Maybe send a message regularly. Try contacting the courier again starting you've booked your reptile for courier through (name) but haven't heard whether it would be this months run. They wouldn't tell you exactly dates but at least that might confirm something. Have you reached the courier? I have to say I've never heard of reptile courier UK. I know you've messaged but what about phoning?


That could be an idea, maybe I could comment on a post on Instagram or Facebook? Surely he would get that notification wouldn’t he? My mistake it was “animal courier uk” the one I had found on Facebook just said “animal courier” and I gave them a message explaining my situation and they read it and never replied. I’ve since messaged again saying it would really help me out if they could let me know if the have a booking from me or him at all but again they read it and no reply still


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

I'd suggest phoning them. I tried making a booking with them a while back via email and I didn't hear anything back


----------



## Emillie83 (Jul 8, 2021)

M1chelle said:


> I'd suggest phoning them. I tried making a booking with them a while back via email and I didn't hear anything back


I’ve commented on his Facebook, we will see if that sparks a response. I rang the courier and he said I’d of had a notification if I was booked on the run. And he said they never cancelled the may run and there’s been two other runs since then in June anyway that it would’ve been moved to. So it’s not looking good is it :/


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

That doesn't look good, I so hope it works out for you. But if not....

Pre loved have a report button. As long as you have tried contacting the Person in every way possible as much as possible. Then I'd suggest you use the report button. Doesn't matter if the advert is still active, you can get to the person's profile from your messages. I'd also suggest reporting them on Facebook too. Might get the person's attention


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a Reptile Courier EU, so it does sound like a bit of a scam. Its also odd that you had to send payment for the courier to the seller. Usually the seller states that a courier has to be arranged by the buyer.
Contact your bank and explain what has happened. They may be able to refund you.
I would also send an email stating that you have had no contact and wish to have your money returned in full, otherwise you will be reporting the matter to the police as fraud. Give a deadline of 3 days then if you have heard nothing, report it. 
I had a similar thing happen years ago. As soon as the police got involved my money was miraculously refunded.


----------



## Emillie83 (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks so much for your help guys! I will report the add and his profile as I’ve still heard nothing from him. Hopefully no one else has sent him money! I will get to the bank ASAP and hope they can help me out. In future is there a way I can prevent this from happening? Someone suggested only using PayPal as apparently this protects you? If that’s the case I won’t use bank transfer ever again ha!


----------



## frogeyed (Nov 8, 2012)

Emillie83 said:


> Thanks so much for your help guys! I will report the add and his profile as I’ve still heard nothing from him. Hopefully no one else has sent him money! I will get to the bank ASAP and hope they can help me out. In future is there a way I can prevent this from happening? Someone suggested only using PayPal as apparently this protects you? If that’s the case I won’t use bank transfer ever again ha!


Yes, only use PayPal, especially with Preloved or " face ache " if seller not happy to use PayPal, walk away. If seller asks for a holding deposit, 20% maximum. Best of luck with your bank.


----------



## Emillie83 (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you. I will stick like glue to PayPal from now on!


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

I thought PayPal only covers you if you do it through businesses, not friends and family? I know they recently updated their terms and thought that was why 

Tbh I'd look at how long they have been active and the contents. If you are looking on Facebook look at reviews and comments but take note that it's not the same few people making the comments.

Ask lots of questions about husbandry and feeding. I created a website too show our passion for reptiles and I've spent a lot of time on it. I don't believe Facebook can really show that unless you are buying from a top seller.

I'm not so fond of Preloved for Reptiles as you just don't know anything about the seller and literally anyone can sell on there. That being said I have used Preloved but it was a worry throughout the whole process.

I think the main thing is people like to show off their reptiles, not just those that are for sale so that's something to look out for too.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Contact your bank and start the ball rolling for a charge back. Provide them with as much "evidence" as you can such as print outs of the listing, e-mails you've sent, and any other information you have. The bank may not fall in your favour but if they accept you have been scammed, then there is a good chance you'll get your money back.

In future never agree to payment via bank transfer. As others have said, use paypal, and if you want extra cover, pay via credit (not debit) card via paypal, especially if the item is over £100 as it gives you an added layer of protection through the credit card company should you get scammed again. 

The only times I've purchased snakes other than from a shop I went in person to collect. Yes it can be inconvenient, but it saves being scammed.....


----------



## Emillie83 (Jul 8, 2021)

This is all really good advice, thank you! I’d of never thought to pay on a credit card that’s a good idea. And yes I think you’re right there, I think I’ll be avoiding preloved from now :/


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

i find usual MO for scams starts with first question to buyer being were are you located even after you have already asked them their location. Once the buyer offers their location they come back with there location being at the opposite end of the country but can sort you out a courier. At which point i reply that i am visiting their town/city next week and can view and pickup. At which point the scammer usually blocks the buyer or ignores more contact. Also useful to have your own fake profile on groups so once they have told you where they are you contact them with a residence location near to where they said they are. Whence they will suddenly offer a different location.


----------



## Jamesh5300 (Jul 16, 2021)

Just to add, PayPal do not cover livestock transitions. Got scammed myself a few years ago.


----------

